# TRIED SOMETHING NEW (TO ME)



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 4, 2012)

i've always been impressed at the high level of photography shown here. I read a tip a while back about using a "light box" and filed it away as something I should try. Had some time this week so I went to the Big Box and got a sheet of plastic. After I got it built (there are many uses for CA) I sprayed the inside white and set it aside to dry. This AM I set up and gave it a try. IMHO results are far and away better than anything else I've seen. 

So I'm looking for a critique. Things like composition, lighting, etc. FYI, I did do some manipulation - but just a wee bit and only to attempt consistency from one image to the next. Not sure about results there. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the brightness of the pictures and the no shadows aspect. But on the cigar ultra click( second fro. The left) the glare from the light source kinda takes away from the figure in the wood. Are you using a diffuser?  ( I. Use a piece of white poster board it cost 1.00 and it folds up nice and neat...  I like the other pictures and the pens look good!


----------



## jd99 (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any pens to try to photograph.... Yet.:wink:

But we use a photo cube for my wifes jewelry. You put the light source on the outside and then you have diffused light on the inside of the cube. looks like this. No shadows, or bright spots. It should work great for pens, once i get there I will try it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the pictures look good, but I'm not a photographer.  I don't even mind the glare on the cigar.  The visible glare makes me think that the finish is high gloss and smooth as glass, which is a good thing.  I might be the only one that thinks this way though.  Some of the pens seem a little more out of focus than others.  The gun metal cigar and the green acrylic seem really sharp, while the green cigar and the long click don't seem to have the same sharpness.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 4, 2012)

*IMAGE CLARITY*

When I resized the pics, I got some file sizes that weren't very big. I did the green Big Ben click again but the file size is now about 175k. Is this better?

BTW, Derek, it's interesting that you note the green Big Ben. I've been working forever to get a good finish. I'm close in my current "protocol" but, for some unknown reason, I did a "satin" or "semi-gloss" on this one. To be honest, it isn't for every pen, but here I like it a lot.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 15, 2012)

*photo*

I thought 2 and 5 were the best..I am not a photographer or an expert, but to my eye they look good. Plus I envy the finish on the Cigar click..Wow


----------

